# चिकित्सा > सामान्य रोग चिकित्सा > वजन घटाना >  तरीका जांघों की चर्बी कम करने का

## Krishna

जैसे जैसे महिलाओं की उम्र बढ़ती है, उन्हें अपने बढ़ते वज़न की चिंता होने लगती है। महिलाओं में जांघों व हिप्स के आसपास के हिस्से में चर्बी पहले बढ़ती है। ये शरीर के ऐसे हिस्से हैं जिनमें वसा आसानी से जमा हो जाता है। महिलाएं इन हिस्सों की चर्बी कम करने के लिए बहुत मेहनत करती हैं। वे जिम में ऐक्सरसाइज़ करती हैं, खाना बंद कम कर देती हैं, बाज़ार में बिकने वाली मसाज जेल क्रीम लगाने लगती हैं या फिर वज़न कम करने वाली बेल्ट का इस्तेमाल भी करती हैं। वे इस बात पर ध्यान नहीं देती कि उनके पास एक आसान रास्ता है जिससे वो अपनी जांघों को शेप में ला सकती हैं।
योग एक ऐसा तरीका है जिसको अपनाकर महिलाएं आसानी से अपनी जांघों की चर्बी कम कर सकती हैं। इसे वह घर पर या बाहर, कहीं भी अपनी सहूलियत से कर सकती हैं। योग में ऐसे कुछ खास आसन है जो जांघों और हिप्स की चर्बी कम करने के लिए ही किये जाते हैं। आइये जानते हैं ऐसे ही पांच आसनों के बारे में।

----------


## Krishna

*उटकासन* इस योग को करने के लिए काफी धैर्य और सहनशक्ति की ज़रूरत पड़ती है। इस आसन को करते हुए शुरूआत में दर्द भी हो सकता है, लेकिन नियमित रूप से करने पर इसका असर आपको दिखने लगेगा। इस आसन के लिए, सबसे पहले आप अपने दोनों पैरों पर सीधे खड़े हो जाएं। इसके बाद सांस अंदर की ओर खींचे। अपने दोनों हाथों को ठीक वैसे ही ऊपर की ओर उठाएं। अब अपने घुटनों को मोड़ें और फिर सांस छोड़ें। इसे शुरुआत में केवल दस बार करें और फिर बाद में धीरे-धीरे इसकी संख्*या बढ़ाएं।

----------


## Krishna

वीरभद्रासन 

सबसे पहले अपने दोनों पैरों पर सीधे खड़े हो जाएं। पैरों के बीच कम से कम 3 से 4 फीट की दूरी रहे। अब अपने बाएं पैर को सीधा रखें, इसे हल्का बाएं ओर ही घुमाएं। दाएं पैर को थोड़ा आगे बढ़ाएं। इसके बाद दोनों पैरों को थोड़ा मोड़ें। अपने हाथों को नमस्*ते का आकार देते हुए ऊपर की ओर रखें। थोड़ी देर इसी मुद्रा में रहें।

----------


## Krishna

*बध्*धाकोनासन* अपनी पीठ बिल्कुल सीधी करके, तनकर बैठ जाएं। घुटने मुड़े हुए हों और पैर जमीन को टच करते रहें। पैरों के तलवे एक-दूसरे से सटे रहें, इसका ध्यान रखें। लंबी सांस लें और छोड़ें। इस आसन के दौरान पैरों की मांसपेशियां तनी हुई होनी चाहिए। मांसपेशियों को ढीला रखने से आसन का फायदा नहीं होगा।

----------


## Krishna

*सेतुबंधासन*इसके लिए जमीन पर सीधे लेट जाएं। अपने पैरों को उठाएं और उन्*हे घुटनों से फोल्*ड करें। अपने हाथों को अपनी ओर लाएं और चेहरे के सामने हथेली रख दें। अब अपने हिप्*स को हल्*का सा उठाएं और अपने सिर की ओर लाएं। इस आसन को करते समय अपने पैरों को हवा में रखें। इस आसन से आपकी जांघें व हिप्स शेप में आने लगंगे।

----------


## Krishna

*शलाभासन*इस आसन के लिए सबसे पहले पेट के बल जमीन पर लेट जाएं। अब अपने हाथों को पोट से सटाते हुए हथोलियों से जमीन को टच करते रहें। इस दौरान गहरी सांस लें। अपने पैरों को एक-एक करके ऊपर उठाएं और तिरछी अवस्था में रखें। थोड़ी देर के बाद अपनी सामान्य अवस्था में आ जाएं और फिर दोहराएं। इस आसन को करने से जांघों की मांसपेशियों में खिंचाव आ जाता है, जिससे जांघों व हिप्स की चर्बी कम होने लगती है।

----------

